# Dutch resident needs U.S. bank account



## megame (Aug 1, 2017)

I have dual U.S. / Netherlands citizenship (so I have an American Social Security number). I now live permanently in the Netherlands. I need to open a savings or checking account with a U.S. bank in order to receive pension benefits that will soon be arriving. 

The plan is to have these benefits deposited directly into a U.S. bank account, and then have them transferred to my Dutch bank.

My question is: Can I open an account with a U.S. bank from here in the Netherlands? Has anyone had experience with this question? Does anyone know how difficult this would be as far as paperwork, etc.? Or do I need to travel to the U.S.?

Lastly, does anyone know if Social Security will direct deposit benefits into a foreign bank?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's Social Security benefits, then yes, they will direct deposit into your Dutch bank account. Go to the SSA.gov website and search for publication 05-10137 - Your Payments While You are Outside the United States. Pg 31-32 list the countries where you can have direct deposit of your social security. Easiest way to arrange this is to call the US Consulate in your country of residence.

As far as opening a bank account in the US, you're probably going to have to do that (if you still want to) in person - probably on your next trip back to the US. With these "know your customer" banking rules, they get kind of nervous about opening accounts without a face to face. 

But if you absolutely have to have a US bank for some private pension payments, take a look at Transferwise for transferring your monthly payments. For smaller, regular payments they cost way less than doing a bank to bank transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

